# Management



## petoe

Hallo
Ik zit wat in de knoop met het Nederlandse equivalent van het Engelse 'management', in de betekenis van 'omgaan met'.
Wat is bijvoorbeeld het Nederlandse equivalent voor conflict management: conflictbeheer, conflictbeheersing, conflicthantering, 'omgaan met conflicten' of ook conflictmanagement?
En zo is er ook
 Time management: tijd(s)beheer?
Self management: hier kom ik niet verder dan 'zelfmanagement'. Zelfbeheer is blijkbaar iets anders en zelfbeheersing lijkt me ook niet hetzelfde.
Stress management: stressbeheer, stressbeheersing, stresshantering...
Is er een nuanceverschil tussen beheer, beheersing en hantering?
In het Frans spreken ze steevast van 'gestion' maar in het Nederlands kun je in voornoemde voorbeelden precies niet altijd 'beheer' gebruiken of wel, of beter 'hantering'?


----------



## Toxaris

Lastige en leuk, dit is inderdaad een goede vraag. Het verschilt denk ik van geval tot geval, waarbij de lading niet altijd goed gedenkt wordt.
Dit zou ik zelf gebruiken:
- conflict management: conflicthantering of conflictbeheersing
- time management: tijdsbesteding
- self management: geen idee....
- stress management: stresshantering

Ik denk dat voor veel gevallen het woord 'hantering' het best zou passen. Echter, gezien de huidige ontwikkelingen in de taal, zal denk ik 'management' gemeengoed worden.


----------



## Sjonger

- self management: 
Zelfsturing?


----------



## Lopes

Qua betekenis lijkt mij 'omgaan met ...' het best, maar dat klinkt misschien niet altijd even mooi in een zin.


----------



## petoe

Zelfsturing lijkt me hier inderdaad prima.
Nu zit ik alweer in de knoop met crisisbeheer, crisisbeheersing, crisishantering (komt weliswaar minder vaak  voor) of crisismanagement.
Wat zou het beste passen en betekenen ze eigenlijk allemaal hetzelfde vraag ik me dan af. Betekent het ene niet meer 'omgaan met' en het andere ook echt 'oplossen'?


----------



## petoe

Ik kom ook woorden tegen als rampenbeheer, crisisbeheer, risicobeheer en vraag me dan af of er een verschil is met woorden als rampenbestrijding, rampenbeheersing, crisisbeheersing, risicobeheersing.
Volgens mijn Van Dale betekent 'beheer' bestuur en toezicht, bewindvoering of heerschappij en 'beheren' als verantwoordelijk persoon administreren, besturen.
Misschien is er hier o.i.v. het Engels (management) en het Frans (gestion) een betekenisuitbreiding gekomen (zie ook voorbeelden met tijd, stress etc.)


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad een heel goeie vraag. Blijkbaar kunnen we inderdaad niet eenzelfde term gebruiken, al had ik daar nog nooit aan gedacht. Ik vertaal het in principe als 'beheer', maar blijkbaar krijgt dat begrip (dat m.i. het Engelse relatief goed dekt), zoveel implementaties dat je de term - eilaas - niet meer kunt weerhouden. Nu, mij lijkt 'omgaan met' tot dezelfde categorie woorden te behoren, en het is al even moeilijk om daar één perfecte vertaling voor te vinden...


----------



## Chimel

petoe said:


> Ik kom ook woorden tegen als rampenbeheer, crisisbeheer, risicobeheer en vraag me dan af of er een verschil is met woorden als rampenbestrijding, rampenbeheersing, crisisbeheersing, risicobeheersing


Ik zou het niet altijd op dezelfde manier vertalen. Bv:
- risicobeheer : gestion des risques = je probeert daarmee zo goed mogelijk om te gaan
- risicobeheersing : maîtrise des risques = je hebt die toch (min of meer) onder contrôle

Zo ervaar ik het althans als anderstalige... Niet 100% zeker dus.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik volg, hoor, Chimel. Het klinkt inderdaad heel anders.Maar kan je 'risicomanagement' vertalen als 'beheersing'? Voor mij is dat een brug te ver, al is dat heel zeker ook wel de bedoeling. Maar een bedoeld gevolg is geen onderdeel van de definitie ervan; als we die gelijkschakeling hier maken, dan moet je dat ook doen met andere verwante koppels (bv. andere die de spanning tussen intentie en resultaat uitdrukken) - en dan is het hek van de dam. Vind ik toch.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Ik volg, hoor, Chimel. Het klinkt inderdaad heel anders.Maar kan je 'risicomanagement' vertalen als 'beheersing'? Voor mij is dat een brug te ver, al is dat heel zeker ook wel de bedoeling. Maar een bedoeld gevolg is geen onderdeel van de definitie ervan; als we die gelijkschakeling hier maken, dan moet je dat ook doen met andere verwante koppels (bv. andere die de spanning tussen intentie en resultaat uitdrukken) - en dan is het hek van de dam. Vind ik toch.


"Risicomanagement" is Nederlands en is wat het is en hoeft niet vertaald te worden.

Als we spreken over het vertalen van "risk management" uit het Engels, dan komen we op een ander terrein.  Dat hangt dus af van de context. Ik kan mij inbeelden dat de vertaling van "risk management" soms "risicobeheersing" zou kunnen zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Persoonlijk vind ik die vertaling al een interpretatie, maar oké, vanuit de context kan je die verdedigen.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Ik zou het niet altijd op dezelfde manier vertalen. Bv:
> - risicobeheer : gestion des risques = je probeert daarmee zo goed mogelijk om te gaan
> - risicobeheersing : maîtrise des risques = je hebt die toch (min of meer) onder contrôle
> 
> Zo ervaar ik het althans als anderstalige... Niet 100% zeker dus.



Volgens mij kan je hier inderdaad een eind mee komen. In het Engels zou dat worden:
beheer = management
beheersing = control


----------



## eno2

Angstbeheer bestaat niet, angstbeheersing wel.


----------



## petoe

Crowdmanagement en crowdcontrol passen ook nog in dit rijtje.
Beheersen van mensenmassa's of menigten komt ook enkele keren voor op Google
In het Frans 'gestion des foules'.


----------

